

What color is your function? - sparaker
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2015/02/01/what-color-is-your-function/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8984648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8984648)
(410 points, 29 days ago, 143 comments)

